# Erfahrungen mit dieser Bolorute?



## Petri Heil 83 (13. Dezember 2012)

Hallo, 

Ich suche zur Zeit nach einer günstigen Bolorute um zusammen mit einer Feederrute ein paar Erfahrungen am Kanal zu sammeln. 
Ich hab hier ein paar Ruten gefunden die preislich für mich im Rahmen wären. 
Die Rute soll 7m lang sein. Was das Gewicht angeht, bin ich ein kräftiges Kerlchen. 

Also die 3 die ich Gefunden habe wären:

Angel Domäne Red Baron Bolognese 700 zur Zeit im Angebot für 59,99€

Kogha Super Bolo HQR Ruten zur Zeit im Angebot für 69,99€

Kogha Majesty Stream Bolo Ruten zur Zeit im Angebot für 99,99€

Zur Kohga Super Bolo habe ich einen Testbericht der sehr gut ausgefallen ist. Zu den anderen habe ich leider nichts herausfinden können. Vom Gewicht her wäre die Kogha Majesty Stream toll, wäre auch preislich noch im Rahmen. Die Red Baron hat mir ein Angelkumpel empfohlen der in der Domäne arbeitet. 

Man sieht ich bin hin und her gerissen #c

Was meint ihr dazu?

Ps: Bin für Vorschläge andere Ruten bis 100€ immer offen.

LG
Amin


----------



## Breamhunter (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit dieser Bolorute?*

Bei solchen Stäben wäre ich immer skeptisch ohne das Teil vorher selber probegeschwungen zu haben. In dieser Preisklasse sind die meist schwer und schwabbelig. Wenn möglich besser in den Laden gehen und die Rute selber in die Hand nehmen.

Kannst auch mal hier oder hier lesen. 

Und auf die Zeitungstests würde ich nicht einen Cent geben. #d


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit dieser Bolorute?*

Rein gewichtsmäßig ist die Stream mehr als interessant aber ich kenne sie leider nicht.

Die Red Baron hatte ein Bekannter mal aber dann schnell wieder weggeben - war zu schwabbelig wie er sagte und da vertraue ich ihm.

Die Super Bolo wäre mir pers. zu schwer.


Wichtiger finde ich den Hinweis, dass Angeldomäne die AsterX wieder aufgelegt hat und diese demnächst lieferbar sein soll(es gibt hier irgendwo einen Trööt).
Wenn sich nix geändert hat, ist die das Superschnäppchen schlechthin!
Der Browning CC Bolo ebenbürtig aber nur etwas über 100€ hat sie bisher gekostet.


----------



## hollywoodkoch (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit dieser Bolorute?*

Wenn du noch 30 € mehr ausgeben willst würde ich dir diese empfehlen... (anhand der Daten) in der Praxis habe ich diese nicht gefischt...

http://nordfishing77.at/r-u-t-e-n/t...-catana-ex-te-gt-570-mit-700cm-und-4-20g.html ~ 130 €



Oder du wartest bis Februar... dann kommt die neue ASTER X -- für ca 100 €


----------



## Petri Heil 83 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit dieser Bolorute?*

Über die Aster X habe ich auch schon vieles gutes gehört, nur alleine der Gedanke bis Februar zu warten treibt mir die Tränen in die Augen. 

Habe gerade erst den Angelschein gemacht und wollte gleich im Januar mit dem neuen Jahr und der Jahreskarte die Kanäle unsicher machen :vik:.

Die Browning CC Bolo die ich gefunden habe ist überall ausverkauft oder siedelt sich bei 7m um die 200€ an. Was doch zuviel ist. Ich muss noch viel Equipment kaufen und das geht bei mir als Student doch stark ins Geld. 

Ich bin nächste Woche wieder in Lüdinghausen da könnte ich mal die Stream in die Hand nehmen.

Worauf muss ich da achten? Ich lese immer billige Ruten seinen "schwabbelig" was genau ist damit gemeint? #c


----------



## daci7 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit dieser Bolorute?*

Das diese, bedingt durch nicht so hoch modulierte Kohlefasern und deren Weiterverarbeitung, mehr "nachschwingen".
Einfach mal trocken testen und die Rute schwingen und schauen wie schnell die wieder grade steht 
Ja weniger die "wabbelt" desto besser ist das Gefühl für alles was am Köder passiert und/oder desto direkter die Übertragung von Bewegungen auf den Köder/die Pose.
#h


----------



## Seeringler (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit dieser Bolorute?*

Angenommen es ist im Januar noch kalt (soll ja vorkommen), dann wirst Du die Rute weder beim Eisangeln, noch mit zugefrorenen Ringen verwenden können! 

Warte auf die Aster X im Februar! Dann hast Du eine geile Rute!


----------



## Petri Heil 83 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit dieser Bolorute?*

Wenn es Überraschenderweise im Januar kalt werden sollte, Heißt es Vaseline auf die Ringe, Glycerin auf die schnur und Kaffee/Suppe in die Thermoskanne. Eine Mono Schnur ist ja sowieso drauf :vik:

Solange es noch freie Wasserstellen gibt werde ich im Januar ans das Wasser gehen. 

Spricht ja nichts dagegen im laufe des Jahres mir die andere Rute noch zuzulegen. Mein kleiner Bruder macht im Frühjahr den Angelschein und hat auch gar nichts an Equipment.


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit dieser Bolorute?*



Seeringler schrieb:


> Angenommen es ist im Januar noch kalt (soll ja vorkommen), dann wirst Du die Rute weder beim Eisangeln, noch mit zugefrorenen Ringen verwenden können!
> 
> Warte auf die Aster X im Februar! Dann hast Du eine geile Rute!



Sehe ich auch so.
Es sei denn, diese taugt tatsächlich etwas(was nicht ausgeschlossen ist nach den Zahlen).|kopfkrat



Petri Heil 83 schrieb:


> Ich bin nächste Woche wieder in Lüdinghausen da könnte ich mal die *Stream *in die Hand nehmen.
> 
> Worauf muss ich da achten? Ich lese immer billige Ruten seinen "schwabbelig" was genau ist damit gemeint? #c



Um das zu verstehen nimm mal die billigste Rute und die teuerste in gleicher Länge(!) im Laden inne Hand und wedel mal n bissl damit rum.
Dann verstehste schon was gemeint ist. Daci hat das ja schon gut erklärt.
Die oben erwähnte Catana von NF77 ist in 5 und 6m ganz OK aber in 7 Meter auf jeden Fall lieber die AsterX.
#h


----------



## Petri Heil 83 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit dieser Bolorute?*

Danke für eure Hilfe und Tipps #6

Ich denke ihr habt da recht 

Ich werde die Tage mal die Stream probe "schwabeln" :q
Sollte sie nicht das wahre sein warte ich auf die Aster X. 

Dann mache ich mich jetzt erstmal auf die suche nach einer schönen Feederrute für den Kanal.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit dieser Bolorute?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Um das zu verstehen nimm mal die billigste Rute und die teuerste in gleicher Länge(!) im Laden inne Hand und wedel mal n bissl damit rum.
> Dann verstehste schon was gemeint ist. Daci hat das ja schon gut erklärt.
> 
> #h



Im Prinzip hast Du ja völlig recht, trotzdem ist der Rat ziemlich hinterfotzig:

:mEine Rute die man sich nicht leisten kann, sollte man NIEMALS in die Hand nehmen!!!

An dem Gerät, was der Geldbeutel hergibt, hat man danach nämlich keine Freude mehr...


----------



## Petri Heil 83 (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit dieser Bolorute?*

Also...war gestern bei Askari. 

Die Kogha Majesty Stream war die erste Bolo Rute die ich jemals in der Hand hatte. Ich muss sagen mein erster Gedanke war: 
"Ok, das Bolo fischen ist nichts für dich.". 

Die Rute schwang dermaßen nach und war so eine wackelige Angelegenheit. Ich hatte das Gefühl das sie sich gleich in ihre Einzelteile verabschiedet. 

Aber leicht ist sie das muss man ihr lassen. |rolleyes

Hab dann als Vergleich mal eine Speedmaster von Shimano Versucht. 

Ich bin verliebt :l

Fazit: das Budget wird auf 250-300€ Hochgeschraubt und ich schaue mich mal in dem Bereich jetzt um :vik:


----------



## Bobster (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit dieser Bolorute?*



Petri Heil 83 schrieb:


> Ich bin verliebt :l
> 
> Fazit: das Budget wird auf 250-300€ Hochgeschraubt und ich schaue mich mal in dem Bereich jetzt um :vik:


 
Ja, ja...was soll man dazu sagen 

Im Grunde - Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel -  ist es immer 
besser etwas mehr Geld in die Hand zu nehmen, neben dem Objekt der Begierde :q

Du hast Dir eine neue Angelart ausgesucht in die Du weiter investieren wirst/willst. Dazu gehören ganz einfach "Materialien" an denen man Freude hat und die einem das angeln nicht verleiden.


----------



## Fr33 (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit dieser Bolorute?*

Servus,

gute Wahl.. die Speedmaster Bolo ist ihr Geld mehr als Wert. Ist schon was anderes als die Kohga... merkste am Gewicht und vorallem an der Aktion... die wabbelt nicht nach. Kostet eben dafür aber auch ein wenig.


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit dieser Bolorute?*

Diese hier ist genauso gut und ein bissl günstiger. Die beringten tragen die Bezeichnung "GT" dahiner:
http://www.angelsport.de/pages/prod...pruten/shimano-technium-dx-te-5-te-5-gt-ruten

Noch ein wenig besser ist die Super Ultegra. 
Hab mir vor ein paar Wochen eine 6er davon gekauft.#6


----------



## Petri Heil 83 (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit dieser Bolorute?*

Was haltet ihr von der  Spro Red Arc 10100 für die Bolo?

Hab ein wenig darüber gelesen scheint ja keine schlechte Rolle zu sein. 
Kann sie Nagelneu für 45€ von einem Kumpel bekommen .

Ist die zu klein für die Bolo?


----------



## Knispel (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit dieser Bolorute?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Um das zu verstehen nimm mal die billigste Rute und die teuerste in gleicher Länge(!) im Laden inne Hand und wedel mal n bissl damit rum.
> #h


 
das kann man auch anders verstehen Andy ...|kopfkrat

Die Rolle ist o.k., du machst mit einer Bolo ja keine Weitwurfrekorde. Für dünnere Schnüre einfach eine Füllschnur drauf. Ich fische meine Bolo ( 7m Milo ) mit einer Centre Pin.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit dieser Bolorute?*



Petri Heil 83 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von der Spro Red Arc 10100 für die Bolo?
> 
> Hab ein wenig darüber gelesen scheint ja keine schlechte Rolle zu sein.
> Kann sie Nagelneu für 45€ von einem Kumpel bekommen .
> ...


 
Die Red Arc ist sicher keine schlechte Wahl. Ich fische die an einer Spinnrute und bin sehr zufrieden.

Meiner Meinung nach ist eine andere gute Bolo-Rolle, die ich an meiner Floatrute fische, die Shimano Exage in entsprechender Größe.


----------



## Eltonxxl (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit dieser Bolorute?*

Die Exage fische ich auch, außerdem ist die gerade bei 
Askari im Angebot.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit dieser Bolorute?*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Im Prinzip hast Du ja völlig recht, trotzdem ist der Rat ziemlich hinterfotzig:
> 
> :mEine Rute die man sich nicht leisten kann, sollte man NIEMALS in die Hand nehmen!!!
> 
> An dem Gerät, was der Geldbeutel hergibt, hat man danach nämlich keine Freude mehr...





Petri Heil 83 schrieb:


> Also...war gestern bei Askari.
> 
> Die Kogha Majesty Stream war die erste Bolo Rute die ich jemals in der Hand hatte. Ich muss sagen mein erster Gedanke war:
> "Ok, das Bolo fischen ist nichts für dich.".
> ...



:m

_*Quod erat demonstrandum!*_ 
(Was zu beweisen war)

:vik:

Glückwunsch zu Deiner Entscheidung!

Lieber ein bisschen tiefer in die Tasche gegriffen, bzw. eine zeitlang gespart, als das Geld für Billigmüll in den Sand zu setzen.
Gerade bei Boloruten hat man bei den unteren Preisklassen nur einen Abgewöhneffekt...


----------



## Ebiso (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit dieser Bolorute?*

Moinsen!

Die Super Bolo HQR von Askari hatte ich damals auch gefischt
mit der habe ich ca. 1 jahr gefischt sprich Vereinsangeln usw. und ich bin positiv überrascht also ich fande sie nicht schwer aktion weich aber auch kein schwabbel stock.Konnte beim Vereinsfischen damit 3 kräftige schleien rauskriegen die aktion ist fein,und diese rute hält schon einiges aus ;-) Als anfänger hast du dafür ne gute (bolo) rute aber muss du wissen wie viel du ausgeben möchtest,der einzige nachteil was mir aufgefallen ist war folgender wenn ich angeschlagen habe lässt die rute etwas nach sprich der die weiche aktion feedert natührlich den anschlag sprich der anschlag kommt etwas später bei dem fisch an was natührlich einen den letzen nerv reizen kann #q

Ich Hoffe ich konnte mal wieder ein bisschen infos geben hier
viel spaß & petri heil.

gruß,Ebiso


----------



## ulli1958m (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit dieser Bolorute?*

*Hat jemand die "hoch gelobte" AsterX jetzt wieder im onlineshop gesehen?*
Ich kenne die Bolo nicht und auch im Netz habe ich nichts über die Rute gefunden

Zur Info....ich suche eine Bolo in 6m...preislich max 100/130Euro

Ins Auge gefasst hatte ich die Xitan von Browning (113Euro)
oder die CHAMPIONS CHOICE ( im Netz zur Zeit leider sehr teuer ) ggf. auch im gebrauchten Zustand dann aber 1a #6

Für Info`s *und* alternative Vorschläge immer offen 


Gruss
Ulli :g


----------



## hollywoodkoch (26. Februar 2013)

Wofür willst du denn die Rute verwenden... Barbe oder Rotaugen... Am Fluss mit starker Strömung oder am See?


----------



## ulli1958m (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit dieser Bolorute?*



hollywoodkoch schrieb:


> Wofür willst du denn die Rute verwenden... Barbe oder Rotaugen... Am Fluss mit starker Strömung oder am See?


 hauptsächlich für grosse brassen und döbel ggf. könnte auch mal eine barbe ans band kommen.
geangelt wird im fluss mit mittlere strömung und hin und wieder im Do-Ems/Mittellandkanal.


----------



## hollywoodkoch (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit dieser Bolorute?*

Yad La Spezia 80 €
http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...neseruten/yad-la-spezia-bolo-ruten/detail.jsf

Shimano Nexave CX TE GT7 98 €
http://nordfishing77.at/r-u-t-e-n/t...no-nexave-cx-te-gt-760-mit-600cm-und-50g.html

noch besser:
Shimano SpeedMaster TE GT 7600 158€
http://nordfishing77.at/r-u-t-e-n/teleskopische-ruten/speedmaster-te-gt-7600-mit-600cm-und-50g.html

Die SpeedMaster ist meiner Meinung nach jedenfalls besser als die Champion Choice.

Ich selber habe eine Shimano Technium DX GT5... diese ist auch top ... allerdings nicht so stark wie die oben genannten..... Eine 5 er aktion sollte allerdings auch reichen.... wenn du nicht gezielt auf Barben fischen willst...

Als Rolle würde ich ne Shimano Exage 2500 er nehmen....


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit dieser Bolorute?*



hollywoodkoch schrieb:


> Shimano Nexave CX TE GT7 98 €
> http://nordfishing77.at/r-u-t-e-n/t...no-nexave-cx-te-gt-760-mit-600cm-und-50g.html


Aus der Beschreibung:
:m


> *Zielfisch: **Der  Hecht ist der absolute „Liebling„ dieser Rute. Auch Karpfen, Zander,  Aale, Lachse, Waller und Großbarsche finden nicht selten den Weg zum  Köderfisch und somit zu dir.*


Das sollte man vielleicht nicht zu ernst nehmen...|rolleyes


----------



## Fr33 (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit dieser Bolorute?*

Das Problem ist - dass die angegebene Nexave keine Bolo -  sondern eher ne Stellfischrute ist....


----------



## hollywoodkoch (28. Februar 2013)

Askari die Nexave jedenfalls unter der Rubrik: Bolo-Rute...


----------



## grubenreiner (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit dieser Bolorute?*

Und wenn wir anstatt der Rubrik das Wurfgewicht betrachten......50 g sind keine Bolo mehr....


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit dieser Bolorute?*

Die TE7 Nexave kenne ich nicht(nur die TE5) aber die Speedhamster TE7 GT und die dort ebenfalls angegebenen 50gr. WG sind sbsoluter Unfug.#d

Max. 15-20 würde ich damit höchstens werfen.
Etwas kräftiger als gewöhnliche Bolos sind die schon und gut für Barben, Schleie, Karpfen usw. aber ganz weit weg  von Stellfischruten.
#6


----------



## ulli1958m (28. Februar 2013)

*Bolorute*

wenn das angegebene wurfgewicht wirklich 50gr sein soll ist es in meinen augen irgendwie auch keine "klassische" bolorute

mal schauen was ich auf der bremer stippermesse über die nexave und andere bolos in erfahrung bringen kann |kopfkrat 

gruss
ulli


----------



## muddyliz (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit dieser Bolorute?*

Hallo Ulli,
ich fische seit mehreren Jahren schon die Lineaeffe Perfetta in 6m Länge und bin super zufrieden damit. Vom Gründling über Rotauge, Forelle bis zur 2-kg-Brasse alles kein Problem. Sie wiegt so um die 240 Gramm und das Wurfgewicht ist bis 20 Gramm.


----------



## ulli1958m (1. März 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit dieser Bolorute?*

erstmal danke für die ersten antworten #6

was haltet ihr von der Sensas Bolo P. Match G. Poisson 680*?* (könnte ggf. diese rute aus einem hegefischengewinn kaufen)


gruss
ulli


----------

